# First experience with rocks



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

First time doing aquarium with rocks. Any recommendations on making this better?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't see your pic, check the Posting Pics link in my signature for instructions.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hope this works


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks good. Depending on what you're keeping, if mbuna, I would add more to go higher. If haps and peacocks, leave it as is.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Currently 6 Paralabidochromis Chromogynos and a BN pleco. I will be one more specie after July 4th, Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef is on top of the list so far.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Cynotilapia Jalo Reef has been added about a week ago and so far both species are coexisting without problems. But I need some advice on my layout because all fish spend 99% of the time on the left side of the tank. Setup is still same as the picture previously posted, what changes/additions should i make?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I cannot see the photo of your tank.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I cannot see the photo of your tank.


Last two pictures are the current setup, working out better in terms of water of flow but I can no longer hide the heater. Also, Larger victorian male claiming the right half of the tank so i'm going to add more rocks in the middle and go higher overall to see if i can keep improving the setup. First picture was my initial setup.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I like your initial design better. But adding some more rocks like you mentioned should help. Creating caves is less important than line of sight breaks, IMO.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the looks of the initial setup better but i had detritus settle in multiple places, along with all the fish spending 99% of the time on the left half of the tank. current setup i only have one major poo spot, just under the intake. first time with sand and rocks so still lot of learning and experiment to do hoping to find optimal setup. I'll try adding more rock and switching things around again. thanks


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had good luck doing a stretched pyramid design, but I'm using limestone rather than slate. Have since removed some of the stuff towards the edges to open the swimming space more.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qAY2FEaBT1hKTPoI3


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Concerning your flow, what's your filtration/circ pump situation? Having all the poop gather in a couple of areas isn't a terrible thing, as it allows you to siphon it out easily before it breaks down in the filters. I do realize it can be an eyesore, though.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

I use two canisters combined rate about 8x turnover, both outflows shoot same direction at the water line and flow does the circle (rectangle?) around with both intakes below the outflows. Issue with the initial setup was that couple poo settling spots could only be accessed after moving couple rocks, and these rocks are freaking heavy so i didn't want to deal with that every couple days.

Drake, I will try the pyramid design when I get my hand on more rocks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Oh... that's to be expected. 
I don't move anything to do water changes. If I see a spot holding some **** I'll siphon it out.


----------

